# Singer Featherweight?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

This is on my wish list and I just happened to check ebay...so many at so many prices. I want to use this and want the older variety. Is 221 the number? As I look, I'm thinking '40s or 50s model? I'd like some opinions. THANKS!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Singer Featherweight 221 is the one that most seem to collect. The prices I've seen seem to be about $350 -$500 depending on conditions of a working model. People seem to absolutely swear by them.

One day I might have to see about getting one.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And you really really need to see this site and look at the colors of the Featherweights..

Something to drool over.
http://www.deskdave.com/Welcome-old.htm

http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just checked out the site...WOW! The price he has listed for an original is not bad.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

I love my Featherweight 221. A few years back, I was driving through the country, past a small yard sale. I almost broke my neck craning around to see what sure looked like a featherweight. It didnt' have a price tag on it, and when asked, she said "Oh, would you give $10 for it?" It's a 1949 50th Anniversary model with the medallion, in pristine condition. I would have felt really bad about it if I had planned to resell it, but I really wanted one for myself, to keep forever. SO, I passed up her $35 "collectible" belt-buckle collection, and brought home her "old sewing machine" for 10 bucks! 

I love how it sews, and plan to get it serviced for my birthday!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a fine! Sounds as if she got what she was asking, and since you were using it for yourself, you weren't trying to do her out of anything. So glad that it's working so well for you.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

for those wanting a Singer 221 featherweight and can't bring themselves to spend that kind of money... look at the Singer 301. It comes with either a long bed or a short bed.

just thought I would mention it.

and the ones painted in all those pretty colors were basket cases refurbished. they don't have the value the original paint does. though if at a quilting show, no one would have your color and stealing it would be hard.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I keep looking at ebay and then go back to deskdave...I want the reg black one. It can be in the livingroom. Maybe I should pay taxes first...or maybe I should just treat myself!


----------

